# Colon Cleanse



## DianeH (Mar 9, 2006)

I recently read that doing a regular Colon Cleanse is very beneficial to your health.  It does make sense.  

However, there are multitudes of options out there.....flushes by a certified gastronologist, powders/teas/capsules supplied by various companies.

I'd like more information and hope some of you will share your experiences, without graphics please!   

Thanks
Diane


----------



## Diane (Mar 9, 2006)

DianeH,

I would be very wary unless I had a really, really good reason to do it and knew it was being done by someone with meticulous standards and qualifications.  There are two main risks:  infection and perforation.  If you are thinking of doing this, are there specific health reasons that might be addressed in a safer manner?

Diane (not to be confused with DianeH)


----------



## geekette (Mar 9, 2006)

I agree with pp - I'm not sure doing this periodically is a good idea.  Could you please site some of your references, as you have now piqued my curiosity.

To inject some levity, does anyone recall the SNL "commercial" about Colon Blow cereal?


----------



## Enrico (Mar 9, 2006)

geekette said:
			
		

> To inject some levity, does anyone recall the SNL "commercial" about Colon Blow cereal?



Very funny...it was Phil Hartman as the fake commercial spokesman.  You had to eat a mountain of bowls of the competitors bran cereal to equal one bowl of Colon Blow!!!!!


----------



## Keitht (Mar 10, 2006)

My wife had to do something similar for a medical examination, not for 'fun'.  She found it to be any but a pleasant experience.  She had to take 2 special drink compounds 12 hours apart and drink nearly a gallon of water over a period of about 15 hours.  Needless to say, going out was a little impractical during that period!
Apart from being several pounds lighter for a day or so she hasn't noticed any benefits!  In fact it took her 3 or 4 days to recover.


----------



## Enrico (Mar 10, 2006)

Sounds like a colonoscopy prep.  I had a colonoscopy about a year ago and the prep (Fleet & clear liquids) was awful.

The joker running info-mercials on TV hawking the benefits of colon cleansing up to 10 times per year has pretty much been exposed as a fraud by the AMA.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 10, 2006)

Got it in one Enrico, even down to the name of the preparation she had to drink.


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 10, 2006)

LOL.....I have yet to hear someone say a colonoscopy prep was fun and/or no big deal.

And they wonder why people are not lined out the door to get their's done.  

I couldn't help but laugh the other day with the new commercials showing people that had supposedly been thru the prep and are now all smiles and jumping onto the table ready for the colonoscopy.


----------



## DianeH (Mar 10, 2006)

I saw an ad in our local paper about the benefits of having this done.  Its recylcling day and my paper is gone for reference.  I then googled and found tons of info about toxins etc.  Most treatments are capsules, teas, powder or all 3.

I was just curious.  It sounded like it was a good thing to do for your health.  

This is not a prep for any test nor was the question because of a medical problem.  

Diane


----------



## Keitht (Mar 10, 2006)

Both my mother and grandmother lived to 86 without the aid of Dynorod


----------



## Dave M (Mar 10, 2006)

Diane - 

It's true that you can find some good stuff about the process through Google and other search engines. However, Google your search phrase along with a word such as *fraud*, *scam* or (choose your own) and you'll get a much different picture. Here's a sample

I compare such Google searches to searches for info on companies that a TUG Newbie says has called suggesting that the Newbie list a timeshare for sale with that company. Googling the name of the company usually comes up with some self-serving hype. Adding some of the negative words to the search often discloses bad BBB complaint resolution, upfront fee complaints and other info that helps us to steer people away from such a company.

If there's little or no derogatory info out there, such a search will confirm your initial thinking.


----------



## kter (Mar 10, 2006)

*weekly*

I would not poo poo    this idea out of hand.  What works for me is a weekly warm water enema after my 10 mile Sunday run.  I usually follow with a cup of yogart followed by a few Martinis in the afternoon.  I am on the N side of 50 and rarely get sick and on no other meds.  If you are currently dependent on artifical drugs to get things moving a warm water enema may be all you need.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 10, 2006)

I tend to eat a lot of high fiber foods and drink a lot of water, but I also take fiber supplements.

I have heard people comment on the beneficial effects of fasting and colon cleansing, but I don't think that there's any hard science behind those claims.


----------



## Emily (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Diane 

Ultimate Cleanse makes a good product that I have used in the past  (I have also used the liver cleanse to resolve gall blader issues - worked well for me).  I know a few people that use products from www.drnatura.com and really like them.  I haven't tried them.

The purpose of many of the products (other than the ones than just make you go) is to "reset" the balance of flora (good bacteria) in the intestines and colon and to kill off parasites.  This gets out of balance from a diet high in white flour, starches, simple carbs, sugars and antibiotics.  Sometimes manifesting in yeast or candidia type symptoms or other disease . . . IBS, colitis, diviticulitis.

I personally don't do well with an increase in fiber.  My gastro tells me that about 1/3 of his patients don't.  So much for the old "you just need more fiber" statement.  Many of the cleanses contain lots of fiber and if the cleanse doesn't then the maintence program does.

For my family, I learned to make kefir (which is loaded with many types of good bacteria) from real grains and supplement their diet with a couple oz a day.  We have found adding good bacteria very beneficial.

There is a fairly new probiotic (good bacteria) in capsule form called Theralac that is formulated so that it doesn't dissolve until later in the digestive tract (desirable).

In my experience, colon cleanses help address issues but do little to address long term problems.

This is all my opinion, I'm not a doctor nor do I represent one.

Emily


----------



## seenett (Mar 10, 2006)

Enrico said:
			
		

> Very funny...it was Phil Hartman as the fake commercial spokesman.  You had to eat a mountain of bowls of the competitors bran cereal to equal one bowl of Colon Blow!!!!!



Colon Blow


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 10, 2006)

How about a good timeshare vacation to south of the border, drinking local water and eating street vendor food?  Could do that as often as necessary.


----------



## Azjim66 (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks to my 2 young children, I had the stomach flu last weekend and was cleansed for free. I can lend them out. Thanks to them I have a free cleansing every 6 months or so.


----------



## Jestjoan (Mar 10, 2006)

ROTFLMAO, Kter. (Post #12, 1st line.)


----------



## LauraS93 (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh how I miss Phil Hartman!  I was so excited to see his skit, I just couldn't get the audio to work!


----------



## gobajanow (Mar 12, 2006)

All nonsense. Colon cleansing came about before we had ability to view colons. Ask any doctor that looks at colons...nothing but pink tissue lining....it is not like plaque formation in an artery! 
Colons are designed to cleanse themselves.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 12, 2006)

Being an RN that occasionally has to assist with a bowel cleansing, I have to say that doing this 10 times a year probably isn't going to "improve" your health in the least. So far, I've never found that 10 pounds (or whatever it is) of undigested red meat some of these nut cases scare people with. 

In some cases if people do this a little to frequently it could cause an electorlyte impbalance and be harmful to your health.

That gallon of water they have you drink usually isn't water. It's a bowel prep called, of all things, Golytle (pronounced go litely). It's a zero sum medication that will equal coming out what goes in. Some of the docs like it because it can be given to CHF patients without worry of fluid volume overload since what you put in on end comes out the other.


----------



## JimJ (Aug 13, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> That gallon of water they have you drink usually isn't water. It's a bowel prep called, of all things, Golytle (pronounced go litely).



I've had to use this twice in the past 8 years.  While they may call it "Go Lightly", I call it "Go forever".  I never realized how much a gallon was until I had to drink this stuff over a 3 hour period!


----------



## Keitht (Aug 13, 2007)

How many thousands of years has man been on the planet and managed very nicely thank you without using the human version of Dyno-rod??


----------



## Blondie (Aug 13, 2007)

I find a timeshare tour usually works for me... 

PS- Dr. Oz, Oprah Winfrey's colon guru says these are not necessary whatsoever and offer no real benefits. He says it is all hype.


----------



## geekette (Aug 13, 2007)

> [_The post originally quoted by geekette was removed for being a spam ad, and the spammer banned from the board.  Please folks, don't respond to spam -- report it to the BBS Staff (which geekette did, by the way) by clicking the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Given your screen name and promo in your sig line, I have trouble believing that you are dispensing impartial advice.


----------



## fnewman (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm not stating a personal opinion here, but in the discussion of colon clense and other similar recommendations, remember that there is a whole group of proponents who firmly believe that all MDs have been educated by institutions who depend on the drug companies for their support and therefore, have been brainwashed with less than fully accurate information.  This same group will use that argument to dismiss those opinions that conflict with theirs.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 14, 2007)

Enrico said:


> Very funny...it was Phil Hartman as the fake commercial spokesman.  You had to eat a mountain of bowls of the competitors bran cereal to equal one bowl of Colon Blow!!!!!




Anyone want to go even further back, (if I remember right) to what must have been the first or second year of SNL? :  Dan Aykroyd and Jane Curtin made a "commercial" about a breakfast cereal that was nothing but a pile of rocks.  Everyone was sitting around the breakfast table eating, but the sound of crunching rocks was so loud, nobody could hear anyone else.  The tag line was _*"Quarry!  Better, because it's Mined!"*_

That was right after *Bass-o-matic.  "Mmm!  That's GOOD Bass!"*

  Dave


----------



## geekette (Aug 14, 2007)

*More OT/SNL*



jeepguynw said:


> Anyone want to go even further back, (if I remember right) to what must have been the first or second year of SNL? :  Dan Aykroyd and Jane Curtin made a "commercial" about a breakfast cereal that was nothing but a pile of rocks.  Everyone was sitting around the breakfast table eating, but the sound of crunching rocks was so loud, nobody could hear anyone else.  The tag line was _*"Quarry!  Better, because it's Mined!"*_
> 
> That was right after *Bass-o-matic.  "Mmm!  That's GOOD Bass!"*
> 
> Dave



Cheapskate that I am, I don't buy or rent dvds, I get them from the library.  Not long ago, I started requesting SNL videos.

The SNL Commercials dvd was HILARIOUS!!!  I watched it 3 times thru and LMAO!!!!   

Another cereal commercial - John Belusi played "an athlete" (this would have been shortly after Bruce Jenner's big decathalon win) who got his supreme energy from Donuts, which was a cereal packaged in that familiar Wheaties box. 

I have waited since early May for the 1st season of SNL and it finally came in!!!!  I'm so excited to see all the old sketches!!  Of course, the librarian checking it out for me is way too young, but me and my fireman buddy were cracking each other up thinking about the sketches.  Poor 23 year old had no idea what "the bees!" would have been.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 14, 2007)

geekette said:


> Poor 23 year old had no idea what "the bees!" would have been.



Candygram...


----------



## CSB (Aug 19, 2007)

What's all this talk about cologne cleanse. Cologne is for after you clean yourself!

Colon cleanse?  OH, never mind.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 20, 2007)

When I had to do a presentation in a college speech class, I decided to shake them up and challenge myself.  I had seen an article in 'Cosmopolitan' about High Colonic Irrigation and decided to research and present that.

Needless to say, it was all I could do to keep from breaking character as I tried to describe the procedure and present in a serious tone.

They were engrossed, and I did get an A for the speech.  

This really doesn't answer your questions, but it does tell you that even back a few decades there was public interest in the topic.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 20, 2007)

Keitht said:


> My wife had to do something similar for a medical examination, not for 'fun'.  She found it to be any but a pleasant experience.  She had to take 2 special drink compounds 12 hours apart and drink nearly a gallon of water over a period of about 15 hours.  Needless to say, going out was a little impractical during that period!
> Apart from being several pounds lighter for a day or so she hasn't noticed any benefits!  In fact it took her 3 or 4 days to recover.




I had to do that a couple of years ago for a test, and it took me 3-4 days to feel better.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 20, 2007)

jeepguynw said:


> Candygram...



Landshark!

How about Toonces the driving cat!


----------

